# First RFUK Member



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Who was the first RFUK member and gets to decide things and run competitions???????????????:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

t-bo is the site owner/founder so it's technically him I guess. Who the first person to join after him setting it up I don't know.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Reptile Forums UK - Members List

there you go a list of people in the order they joined.


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

thats not the order they joined thats alphabetical ....


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Reptile Forums UK - Members List
> 
> there you go a list of people in the order they joined.


no it's not!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

your right it didnt link properly, go on search members in the top right, then advanced search scroll to the bottom and theres an option that lets you search in the order they joined:no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

You're right Si!

I just tried linking it and it came up with the same list you posted.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

lol i dont understand what to doo nevermind whos been here the longest then?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Nat has been here the longest, apart from T-Bo


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> Nat has been here the longest, apart from T-Bo


of people still here yes.



ian_lawton said:


> lol i dont understand what to doo nevermind whos been here the longest then?


In order of joining the list goes:

Site Admin
imported reptile forums
Eve
t-bo
ElaineGreen84
Nat
LeeH
redreptile
cornmorphs


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey I dont think im far behind cornmorphes *28-01-2005 Brian j*oin Date: Oct 2005


----------

